

Eight Toxic Foods: A Little Chemical Education - mhb
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/06/21/eight_toxic_foods_a_little_chemical_education.php

======
dsego
The title threw me off a little. This is a chemists educational response to a
popular "chemophobia" article headlined "Eight Foods That We Eat in The US
That Are Banned in Other Countries".

